# fort pickens pier reports 12pm to 4pm!!!!!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

all caught on live shrimp from hot spots.had the pier to ourselfs,very cold and windy, but it paid off. lost like 5 or 6.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Good job! I'm getting chilled just by viewing the pictures.


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice fish. Were they in deep or shallow water?


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice :hungry


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

that 2nd pic is highly amusing to me, the sheepie has his stripes and you have a bank robbers mask on...lol


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

no fidler crabs?... big shippie is nice....Thank you for the report


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

went back out there again for about an hour or so and caught this one on live shrimp


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

Good fish!!


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the reports


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice report. Way to fight to the cold and get some fish!


----------

